# QSI Titan Plug N Play install for E-8 Aristo basics



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have collected my tools & QSI Titan 6 Aristo decoder for an Aristo E-8 decoder Install..... I have a few 5 volt micro fans available too for cooling...

I have an idea how to do it, but for openers I do not want to cut unnecessary wires....

Initial goal is to have DCC & DC. ( motor control)...... have sound control with 1 speaker.... have cooling fan... & NOT mess with lights nor smoke.....

Do I just turn off both Track Power & Smoke via the 2 Aristo roof slide switches & check for no continuity between wheels & motor pins on the Aristo mother board??

IF true.... then No cut wires nor soldering required?? I got this Wrong...... "Cut track wires must go to the Titan Power Terminals" ????

Speaker wires & Fan wires do attach to the QSI board on 2 different sides ??

Then I'm done & ready to test ??

IF motors are wired backward?? No harm??... Engine just moves in the Wrong direction ??

For the Front or RearAristo Truck on the E-8, are the 2 motors wired in series or Parallel ?? I ask since I do not want to run 4 pairs of motor wires to the QSI Titan motor terminals.....

For sound loading I have both the QSI CV software/USB & Digitrax PR-3 set up plus JMRI CV software.....

My QSI Titan 6 has Steam Sounds pre programmed which I will reload with Version 8 QSI Diesel Sounds possibly before I install the Titan... I just need the 2 QSI Titan power terminals hooked here ??

Once I go thru these "motions".... I plan on Titans in both a PIKO G Taurus Electric DC (only 4 wires inside) & a PIKO G Mogul DC steamer ..

 Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI

PS: I'm doing some practice running & plan on reading CVs on an Atlas Gold Master SD-35 Engine in HO scale ( Board is a QSI Q1a upgrade ??) Version 7 Sound??
I wanted an Atlas HO FX (Titan A) Version 8 board Engine but they appear to be hard to find??????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Track power, right? 

leave all switches on.. (smoke optional) 

you probably won't need the fans... 

Open the units, unplug the small "shorting plug" that is in the socket. 

Plug the Titan into it, making sure you get it the right way... from the number of pins it should be obvious... 

You can cut the speaker wires away from the Aristo board, tin the ends and put into the screw terminals 1 and 3 on the "short side" of the Titan.... that's the only wiring change because Aristo is not consistent with the speaker wiring. 

It will then run. No other changes, they are plug and play except for the speaker leads. 

If it runs backwards, you can change that in CV29. You can also enable DC mode (called analog conversion) there. 

Feel free to email me directly during the day, and/or come on chat at night. 

Will probably take you longer to remove the shell and replace it than to install the decoder. 

Greg 

You are done... the on


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Greg...... 
Your Aristo E-8 Titan install instructions are a REAL confidence booster..... I'll do the E-8 in phases...... as an educational experiment.... 95% simple plug & play.... Great! 

I have a few 8 ohm speakers & 100 LEDs in (White..red...green...yellow.... pink.. & blue.. plus 860 resistor pack..... plus the WEB resistor sizing equations for each color. 

I'll later ask IF any 5v LED lighting resistors are "embedded" in the Titan 6 chip...... or do I add my own to either 3 mm & 5mm 20 ma LEDs..... Micro fan is 110 ma..... 

That micro fan mite make my Titan 6 a "Titan 9" minus the extra lighting pairs.... 

I still do not have any 5 or 10 amp DCC equipment..... neither encoders & nor throttles.... yet.... But adding sounds & talking status is the Big Plus....... 

Dennis M


----------

